# 1978 Ford LTD 4-Door - All American Models



## 5.0man (Nov 23, 2006)

For those of you who don't know, this was offered in resin before in 1996 by AAM.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

thats pretty coool man, looks like it was a really good casting


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

I wish they would cast the 76 2dr or a mercury marquie

Nice casting though....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

finally got one huh? Where at?



> _Originally posted by 5.0man_@Jan 17 2009, 10:39 AM~12732329
> *For those of you who don't know, this was offered in resin before in 1996 by AAM.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

needs to be recasted....


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

yes it does art is a really cool dude also met him in person. and he has a ton of knowledge to give.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 17 2009, 11:37 AM~12732712
> *needs to be recasted....
> *


Yes, yes it does. :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

It would be a lot of work to convert this to a 2dr :0 Backwindow isn't correct for a 2door, b-pillar and quarter windows would have to be fabbed.

Still, if anyone could convert it to a 2door I would pay good money for it, so I can build a replica of my '78 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 17 2009, 01:44 PM~12732752
> *It would be a lot of work to convert this to a 2dr :0 Backwindow isn't correct for a 2door, b-pillar and quarter windows would have to be fabbed.
> 
> Still, if anyone could convert it to a 2door I would pay good money for it, so I can build a replica of my '78 :biggrin:
> *


you buy everything I'll do the work if you *IF * let FLAKY SWOLLAN RESIN'S CAST IT !


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 17 2009, 11:15 PM~12733684
> *you  buy  everything  I'll  do the  work  if  you IF  let  FLAKY  SWOLLAN  RESIN'S  CAST  IT  !
> *


Sounds good, if you can PM me an estimate (or just put it out here) that'd be cool. Mine would have to be a non-Landau though, and I think the demand for Landau versions would be bigger.

Let me know and I'll see if I can spare the change


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 17 2009, 04:35 PM~12733838
> *Sounds good, if you can PM me an estimate (or just put it out here) that'd be cool. Mine would have to be a non-Landau though, and I think the demand for Landau versions would be bigger.
> 
> Let me know and I'll see if I can spare the change
> *



TOM ! you let cast it i'll do it for free ! The money returned from sales will pay my labor ! 

You buy the 4dr and send it along with pics of your ride for gudieance ! 

It is easier to have starting point then nothing at all ! If the Landau is the more wanted kit then after we have made are money back were can always re do it as the more wanted item ! But at this point if you didn't already have a 4dr thats pictured here you would be able to make anything ! 

NOW THE BUMMER ! Your going to have to fine the 4dr ltd ! AAM been gone for a number of years ! 5.0 might just have found the pic and not a known place to buy it ! And are you willing to drop a few bucks to let me cut it up ? I worked the 77 bird for almost a year or better before ready to go to the caster ! Can you wait for it ? 

I know for a fact first hand that you will be gave a great package for the up front of the kit if so choose to have me and FSO Resin take on this job ! 


























I FOUR 1 WOULD LOVE TO HAVE A FEW OF THESE MY SELF !


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

David, I will try to find the kit and have it shipped to your house. I have time and patience, I wont need the model until my real car gets its custom paintjob, as Im gonna have my painter do the model when hes spraying my 1:1

Off to google and eBay i am!


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

Hell ya!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 17 2009, 08:45 PM~12735089
> *:0  :0
> *




x-2


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Well, I tried searching, but to no avail. What I found was the following link (probably where 5.0man got his pics from):

http://www.rocketfin.com/resin_product.cfm?id=4602

It seems only 20 were ever produced. I'll keep searching, but I'm not getting my hopes up. If anyone has a lead, please let me know. I'll pay you for your effort, or if you have one, I'll straight up buy it from you!


----------



## 5.0man (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 18 2009, 11:34 AM~12740114
> *Well, I tried searching, but to no avail. What I found was the following link (probably where 5.0man got his pics from):
> 
> http://www.rocketfin.com/resin_product.cfm?id=4602
> ...


I have never seen this kit for sale anywhere before, but if you find one you'll be paying alot of money for it. keep checking ebay AAM kits pop-up there sometimes.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5.0man_@Jan 18 2009, 08:44 PM~12740187
> *I have never seen this kit for sale anywhere before, but if you find one you'll be paying alot of money for it. keep checking ebay AAM kits pop-up there sometimes.
> *


I know I'll be paying out the ass for it, but I don't care. Charge it to the game  

And then send it off to David to cut it up and cast a 2door


----------



## 5.0man (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 18 2009, 11:48 AM~12740209
> *I know I'll be paying out the ass for it, but I don't care. Charge it to the game
> 
> And then send it off to David to cut it up and cast a 2door
> *



Your only hope is ebay


5.0man


----------



## 5.0man (Nov 23, 2006)

This car was also in the movie The Terminator (1984)


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

20? really? So there's 19 more out there?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 18 2009, 09:37 PM~12740552
> *20?  really?  So there's 19 more out there?
> 
> 
> ...


Would you consider parting with it? Name your price.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Will at worst case and more work when this gets casted 










I can try and make it off the T-bird ! Or you can try to find Southern Motorsports Hobby .They have all kinds of non existence bodies but they are in need of help to get to look like a facroey street car ! 

http://stores.intuitwebsites.com/hstrial-R.../StoreFront.bok

They have a ton of shit that will make for a great start ! When on that page you have to find their stuff on the left side in the link call SMH RESIN ! Check the site out ! 

When ever the T-Bird is in production I'll try to find away to get 1 to start hackin up and see if i cant build up and LTD !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 18 2009, 12:37 PM~12740552
> *20?  really?  So there's 19 more out there?
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Poppa! Is there anything you DON'T have? :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 18 2009, 02:37 PM~12740552
> *20?  really?  So there's 19 more out there?
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


OH SHIT ! CAST IT ! Sale the 4dr's and let me make a 2dr ? 


Or cast the small parts like the grille , lights , bumpers and i'll cut up a Bird and make a 2dr ! COME ON KRIS ! * PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5.0man_@Jan 18 2009, 12:15 PM~12740388
> *This car was also in the movie The Terminator (1984)
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a reach.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 18 2009, 02:41 PM~12740597
> *Would you consider parting with it? Name your price.
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 18 2009, 02:46 PM~12740652
> *Wow, that's a reach.
> *


WHat you dont think i can pull it off with a T-bird body ?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2009, 12:47 PM~12740666
> *WHat you  dont  think  i  can  pull  it  off  with  a  T-bird  body  ?
> *


No no no. I was talking about the obscure movie car reference.

I learned long ago never to doubt you Mini. You could probably pull this off with a Chevette body. :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

I really hope we can get atleast the grille, lights and bumpers from BigPoppa. I really want a 2door body BAD.

It would be best if i can just buy the 4door kit and have it shipped to David


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 18 2009, 12:43 PM~12740623
> *Damn Poppa! Is there anything you DON'T have?  :cheesy:
> *


Not really


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 18 2009, 02:54 PM~12740725
> *I really hope we can get atleast the grille, lights and bumpers from BigPoppa. I really want a 2door body BAD.
> 
> It would be best if i can just buy the 4door kit and have it shipped to David
> *



Tom I know poppa alot of years ! If it has not been posted up for sale that means it wont be ! LOL ! :biggrin: 


BUT ! His casting work is clean ! I bet if you offered to paid for the mold and resing and bumped it up alittle for his labor he might think about casting the little item !


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2009, 10:10 PM~12740823
> *Tom  I  know  poppa  alot of  years !    If    it  has  not  been  posted  up  for  sale  that  means  it    wont  be  !  LOL  ! :biggrin:
> BUT !    His  casting  work  is  clean !    I  bet    if  you  offered  to  paid  for  the  mold  and  resing  and  bumped  it  up    alittle  for  his  labor  he  might  think  about  casting the little  item !
> *


Hehe, i already figured so.

I have no idea what the costs for the supplies would be, so if you want to do it BigPoppa, please contact me and give me a price. I'll make it worth your while!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

cast the 4 door....... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 18 2009, 04:45 PM~12741387
> *cast the 4 door....... :biggrin:
> *


CAST YOUR PAYMENT FOR THE DEBT YOU ALREADY HOLD ! AND WHERE'S MY 69 KIT HE SENT YOU WITH THE EX MAS EXCHANGE GIFT ?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2009, 02:49 PM~12741403
> *CAST  YOUR  PAYMENT  FOR    THE  DEBT    YOU  ALREADY  HOLD  !  AND  WHERE'S  MY  69 KIT  HE  SENT YOU  WITH THE  EX MAS  EXCHANGE  GIFT  ?
> *


your envelope form kris is right here in front of my computer , ill see you wendsday...










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

that ltd is sick.. i hope you guys can work somthing out. i know i wouldn't mind having a couple of those atleast one to turn into a wagon :biggrin:


----------

